# primary verbal existence



## crashblossom

Оригинал: *Actually what happens is still a monist’s delight: shorn of its primary verbal existence, the original text will not be able to soar and to sing; but it can be very nicely dissected and mounted, and scientifically studied in all its organic details. 

Честно сказать, даже не знаю как за это предложение взяться. Самыми проблемный оборот--это, конечно, "primary verbal existence". 

Спасибо за помощь, товарищи!*


----------



## morbo

В действительности, происходящее (в конечном счете) (все же) (тем не менее) (неизменно) является монистическим наслаждением: лишенный своей первичной вербальной сущности (изначального словесного обличия), исходный текст лишится возможности парить и петь; но его возможно будет весьма удачно рассечь, расположить на предметном стекле и научно исследовать во всех органических деталях.

Над детялями надо поразмыслить.

Интересно, какую бы колкость отпустил Набоков в ответ на такой "back-translation" (assuming that он переводил это "с русского в его голове").

Хотя... сам же и пишет, -- с чем я всегда был ультрасолидарен, -- мол: <...the clumsiest literal translation is a thousand times more useful than the prettiest paraphrase.>


----------



## crashblossom

Большое вам спасибо! Я подумываю о переводе слова "verval" как "языковой": лишенный своей изначальной языковой сущности, т.д. 

Так и хочется перевести "soar and sing" как "парить и вопить", но думаю проф. мне этого не простит.


----------



## morbo

Вопящий текст -- сразу всплывает в воображении не поэзия, а некий истеричный лево-радикальный "дискурс"))

Actually what happens<...> может быть больше похоже на "Происходящее в действительности все же наслаждение для мониста". Это я к тому, что actually тут вроде как не то, что называется "disjunct".


----------



## crashblossom

Из контекста видно, что все-таки disjunct.


----------



## morbo

В принципе, не обязательно -- может быть и так: <..._Precisely what happened was_, perhaps naturally, disputed by the man accused of having caused it, Mr Peter Harris,...>.

Хотя в случае с вашим текстом -- суть все равно не изменится.


----------



## P|O

morbo said:


> Хотя... сам же и пишет, -- с чем я всегда был ультрасолидарен, -- мол: <...the clumsiest literal translation is a thousand times more useful than the prettiest paraphrase.>


Для любителей "prettiest paraphrases" (ну, может быть, и не настолько "prettiest"):

«На самом деле, происходящее по-прежнему представляет собой затею для мониста: текст оригинала, вынутый из первоначальных условий своего существования, не будет петь и играть; впрочем, его можно будет разрезать на части и установить на операционный стол, чтобы внимательно изучить все подробности его строения.»    

Что касается "первоначальных условий существования текста", то цепочка оправдания такая:
1) "условия существования" — это примерно и есть та "existence", из которой текст «извлечён», «вырезан» ("shorn from"). По-русски существование не имеет границ, поэтому должно быть снабжено какой-нибудь формообразующей "оболочкой".
2) "primary" — «первоначальные», «исходные».
3) тот факт, что текст существует в словесной форме, достаточно очевиден. По всей видимости, в английском языке наличествует примерно та же проблема с "существованием", что и в русском, поэтому Набоков должен был добавить слово "verbal", чтобы указать явным образом, что речь идёт не просто об "existence", а о неком словесном "modus vivendi" текста, из которого текст вполне можно и выдернуть.

Что касается всего остального, то, по-моему, оригинальная фраза очень сильно несамодостаточна. По ней неочевидна точная мысль автора и его отношение к говоримому — всё это, я думаю, отражено где-то поблизости в его тексте. Поэтому мой перевод — лишь вариант, служащий для того, чтобы дать окружение "первичной вербальной экзистенции".

P|O


----------



## morbo

P|O said:


> <...его можно будет разрезать на части и установить на операционный стол, чтобы внимательно изучить все подробности его строения...>



Позволю и себе дигрессию в субъективный деконструктивизм:
Набоков -- он же того, бабочками пробавлялся. А тут выходит, что взяли лося, распилили на полу, втащили на стол, нанизали на что-то по частям и принялись с интересом изучать.


----------



## P|O

morbo said:


> А тут выходит, что взяли лося, распилили на полу, втащили на стол, нанизали на что-то по частям и принялись с интересом изучать.


Белочку!


----------



## Hoax

И все же происходящее - утеха монизма: лишенный связи с речевой действительностью (лишенная крыльев), текст (птица) уже неспособен двигаться (не способна летать, выполнять свои функции), но может быть с легкостью распластан и препарирован, и детально изучен со всеми своими органами.

Кривоватенько, признаю, но это только черновик, над которым можно подумать дальше.
Как заметил/а morbo, текст сравнивается с бабочкой или (по моему мнению) с птицей, которой оторвали крылья, и которая теперь не может летать (делать то, что ей природой положено делать), зато без крыльев ее ничто не мешает  обездвижить и препарировать.


----------



## morbo

и там shorn of, а не from, кстати.


----------



## morbo

почему-то сразу пришло в голову при упоминании мертвой птицы с оторванными крыльями...

<...Man: Albatross! Albatross! Albatross!
Customer: Two choc-ices please.
Man: I haven't got choc-ices. I only got the albatross. Albatross!
Customer: What flavour is it?
Man: It's a bird, innit? It's a bloody sea bird . .. it's not any bloody flavour. Albatross!...>


----------



## P|O

Hoax said:


> Как заметил/а morbo, текст сравнивается с бабочкой или (по моему мнению) с птицей, которой оторвали крылья, и которая теперь не может летать (делать то, что ей природой положено делать), зато без крыльев ее ничто не мешает  обездвижить и препарировать.


А! Логично!


----------



## Hoax

morbo said:


> почему-то сразу пришло в голову при упоминании мертвой птицы с оторванными крыльями...



Ну бабочки не поют же, так что, выбора нет (*to soar and to sing) *


----------



## P|O

Нашёл-таки текст целиком. Получил следующее (с учётом пожелания насчёт птички): «А то, что получается на самом деле — это всё-таки развлечение для мониста: вырванный из первоначальных условий своего существования, текст неспособен петь и летать; но его спокойно можно препарировать и уложить на операционный стол, чтобы заняться внимательным изучением его составных частей.» Фраза следует сразу за фразой про would-be translator'а. (Прошу прощения, перевод строки почему-то не работает).


----------



## morbo

даже если не учитывать моего непонимания появления операционного стола в этом контексте, все равно никак не могу понять -- к чему объект сначала препарировать, а уж после тащить на этот самый стол?

http://www.olympusmicro.com/micd/galleries/butterfly/index.html


----------



## P|O

Так... А разве "препарация" — это не "подготовка к исследованию"? Не под стекло же птичку тащить...


----------



## Hoax

morbo said:


> даже если не учитывать моего непонимания появления операционного стола в этом контексте, все равно никак не могу понять -- к чему объект сначала препарировать, а уж после тащить на этот самый стол?
> 
> http://www.olympusmicro.com/micd/galleries/butterfly/index.html



А я вообще не понимаю, что вы так за бабочек-то уцепились, не с ними сравнивают-то. Да и про стол вроде, не во всех вариантах есть. Решать-то в итоге топикстартеру, думаю, у него хватит сил, процедить все написанное =)


----------



## morbo

Да нет там ни бабочек, ни птиц, ни крупного рогатого скота -- только идея о научном, микроскопическом изучении текста.


----------



## Hoax

morbo said:


> Да нет там ни бабочек, ни птиц, ни крупного рогатого скота -- только идея о научном, микроскопическом изучении текста.



Что же он, soar and sing в прямом смысле?


----------



## morbo

Так нет же в оригинальном тексте никаких симиле "soar and sing like a bird", "dissect like you would a butterfly, an albatross, a moose"... К чему вся эта интерпретация, в сущности?


----------



## Hoax

morbo said:


> Так нет же в оригинальном тексте никаких симиле "soar and sing like a bird", "dissect like you would a butterfly, an albatross, a moose"... К чему вся эта интерпретация, в сущности?



К тому что текст, это не только слова в нем. У всего есть связь. Какая связь у "soar and sing" с "текстом"? Так вы и не путайте два приема, то, о чем вы говорите - это сравнение, а то, что в тексте написано - это метафора.


----------



## P|O

morbo said:


> Так нет же в оригинальном тексте никаких симиле "soar and sing like a bird", "dissect like you would a butterfly, an albatross, a moose"... К чему вся эта интерпретация, в сущности?


Дело в том, что ни в одном из предлагаемых переводов такого тоже нет. Вопрос, собственно, в том, как перевести "to mount", сохраняя соответствие исходному тексту.


----------



## morbo

так я и говорю, что нет там никаких сравнений. увлекшись декодированием любого закодированного, несложно начать писать свой текст по мотивам авторского.


----------



## Hoax

morbo said:


> так я и говорю, что нет там никаких сравнений. увлекшись декодированием любого закодированного, несложно начать писать свой текст по мотивам авторского.



Ну так а где в моем варианте сравнение? Разъяснения написаны для того, чтобы было понятно, по какому принципу строится предложение и обоснован выбор слов.


----------



## crashblossom

Бог мой, что я вижу! Я оторвалась от Интернета на пару часов, а вернулась к полноценному зоопарку: лоси, олени, альбатросы, бабочки!


----------



## Hoax

crashblossom said:


> Бог мой, что я вижу! Я оторвалась от Интернета на пару часов, а вернулась к полноценному зоопарку: лоси, олени, альбатросы, бабочки!



Больше не отлучайтесь, чревато


----------

